# TC Club Payment Fails



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not sure where to post this so I'll try here...

I tried to join the TC Club 2 year plan but when I click to pay it redirects me to PayPal and the page states the TC Club (I don't remember the name) can't accept payments.

Has this been discontinued or could I be doing something wrong? It seems very straightforward. I'm clicking on the link in the User CP.

Thanks! - KEM


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll alert the guys.

Thanks


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

We are working with PayPal to resolve this now. I'll let everyone know when it's fixed.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

Yep! - I used it earlier today. Working. - KEM


- KEM


----------

